# Enter the Summer Fishing Photo Contest!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*Summer Fishing Photo Contest at Nodak Outdoors*

I thought we'd have some fun and if it goes well to make it a seasonal contest.

I created a gallery in the photo album section for a Fishing Photo Contest. Click here to Enter.

I'll allow entries through July and will giveaway a $100 package full of Rapala crankbaits, Bomber A's crankbaits, and a Nodak Outdoors hat, shirt and decal of choice to the winner (and some misc. goodies from sponsors).

I will accumlate all of the entries at the end and will setup a form for the public to vote.

You have to be registered to post pictures, and registration is free and easy.

*CONTEST RULES:*

There is a limit of 5 photos per person, and please keep them tasteful (you just never know).

Have Fun and Good Luck!

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... p?cat_id=6


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I've asked this before.

How about a "DETAILED" post on how to post pictures on this site? I need it in REAL language as I'm one of the nearly 50ish crowd that just hasn't figured the picture posting thing out with the directions I've been given so far. (You know....one of the old guys that the technology age is sort of by-passing by.)

I'd bet many more guys are in my shoes also and many more pictures would get posted if we knew how to do it.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

FH,

First lets ask you a couple of questions.

1. Are able to download the pictures to your computer?

2. Have you downloaded the Click Pic resizing software that Chris has a link to?

If the answer is yes to these two questions you have it made.

What you want to do is resize the pictures by right clicking on the picture then go to where the box says click pic and hold it over that it will then ask you what you want to do so go to resize, I usually resize to the 640 x 480. This will automatically copy the picture, then usually it will have the original title followed by (1). 
Then you go to your photo album and upload the picture that you resized,
You click on the upload button like you would if you are starting a new thread, then go down to where it has a address bar followed Browse, Click on this then find you picture and just double click on it. This will save it to you photo album.

Once you have it in your photo album all you have to do is take the number and insert it between

[siteimg]####[/siteimg]

Here is the link to the photo tutorial but there is a lot of info on there.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutorial.php


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Please notice the slight change in the photo rule. You must hold the lure you caught the fish on out towards the camera to "watermark" if you will that the picture was taken this year.

To enter a photo, all you have to be is registered and click "Upload Pic" in that photo gallery. I bumped up the image allowance size from 256KB to 1MB to make it easier for uploads (without drastic resizing). It must be a maximum of 800 pixels for width and 600 pixels in height in regards to image size. If you're not familiar with resizing, check out the link posted above for the tutorial.

Chris


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

And if it's not taken with a lure then what? :wink: Are us underwater spearfishermen outta the competition?  or does including the shaft in the pic count?
geez, I just bought a great little digital camera and underwater housing...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Chris -

Do you need two photos? One of the fish and one of the lure? Or both in the same pic? I don't know if that's feasible for me all the time (catchin soooo many big ones, you know  ) I put a smallie pic up that luckily is my best photo to date this summer (cept of holmes grinning ear to ear, which doesn't happen much). Most don't have the lure in them.

Are these photos going to be judged on size of fish, photo composition or what? I love the idea though, great interaction piece.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No size just favorite pic. If you have a hot girlfriend....you might want one of here in a bikini holding the fish. :lol: 8) Just kidding.... 

For those pics already taken this year is okay to upload. BUt it'd be good practice to hold out the lure in the photo to identify it was taken this year.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

does it have to be of the fish or can it be a cool pic with your fishing equipment and a sunset or somthing


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm leaving this one to just fishing pics.

Save that pic though...as I'd like to have something along those lines between the summer and fall seasons.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I've got a good one of Ang in a bikini with her first muskie!  Sadly, that's from LAST year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Please notice the slight change in the photo rule. You must hold the lure you caught the fish on out towards the camera to "watermark" if you will that the picture was taken this year.


I hate to flip flop the rules, but I've gotten a lot of requests from people who want to post their prize spring pic and can't because of this rule.

I'm going to drop the watermark rule for this year. Next year I'll start the contest EARLY, say in March/April so all timeframes will be valid.

So post away all the pics you want! And yup Simmy, women too!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

njsimonson said:


> I've got a good one of Ang in a bikini with her first muskie!  Sadly, that's from LAST year.


Sounds like you can at least post the pic Nick!

C'mon.. that's not fair to "bait" us into framing the picture in our minds....

Heck we'll even give you an honorary first place for last year..



Ryan


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

hey chris, does bowfishing pics count? How do you show you shot it this your with that, hold your arrow out? :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I dropped the rule for this year.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

When are we going to be able to vote? Or what is happening with the contest?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm going to close it around mid-month and allow 2 weeks to vote.

I have a separate software set up for the voting system, stay tuned...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Get those photos in this week!

I will be closing after the weekend and will setup the voting.

FYI


----------

